# Stanley fret saw?



## ferroburak (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi,
Has anyone tried Stanley fret saw? I also need thick blades for it.
Thanks.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

ferroburak said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone tried Stanley fret saw? I also need thick blades for it.
> Thanks.


 I didn't know that stanley made fret saws. Do you have a picture of it? What is the kerf on it? And where did you buy it?


----------

